# V-Cube 7 Center Caps



## Flame838 (Aug 12, 2008)

My V-Cube 7 center caps keep falling off when solving is this normal? Also should I glue the center cap or just leave it in case I needed to take it off?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 12, 2008)

Why would you need to take it off?

Just glue it.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't glue it. Just put a small piece of paper in it so it stays in. Works for Rubiks DIY centercaps and now also for my 7x7x7 centercaps


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 13, 2008)

you can't adjust the screws so there would be no need to take it off. I glued 2 centers on my V5.


----------



## Liquiddi (Feb 9, 2009)

I glued one piece in, and I blew it (as usual, it seems on big cubes). Now the orange side turns very poorly. So I read that spraying silicone spray into the springs would help, any idea of this? Or better solutions?


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 10, 2009)

I used paper.


----------



## darkzelkova (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah just use paper.


----------



## Vampirate713 (Feb 10, 2009)

My black V-cube 7 center caps have never poped, and I don't know if I could get them to pop if I tried.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 11, 2009)

My black V-7 caps always pop off, I think I'll try the paper.


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 11, 2009)

I can barely get the caps off on my white v7. It seems like they are glued on, but they aren't because the yellow one is the only one that I can pop off.


----------



## coolmission (Mar 12, 2009)

Paper no working, any other advice? Considering glue.

EDIT: ended up gluing it anyway


----------



## Comradsky (Jan 2, 2012)

I think I'm going to have to glue mine to, but I really don't want to.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jul 28, 2014)

I just got a V-cube 7 and my center caps for red and orange fall off ALWAYS. Did the glue work? would I ever need to adjust the screws?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 28, 2014)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I just got a V-cube 7 and my center caps for red and orange fall off ALWAYS. Did the glue work? would I ever need to adjust the screws?



yes glue makes centre caps not fall off

you cant tension a v cube 7 unless you make a tensionable core which you probably didnt


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 28, 2014)

use tissue paper to keep the caps on, it works good.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jul 28, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> yes glue makes centre caps not fall off
> 
> you cant tension a v cube 7 unless you make a tensionable core which you probably didnt



I just have to avoid getting glue on the screws I'm guessing, since it doesn't look like those move.



AlexMaass said:


> use tissue paper to keep the caps on, it works good.



I do not understand How I would use tissue paper, or how it would help.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 28, 2014)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I just have to avoid getting glue on the screws I'm guessing, since it doesn't look like those move.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand How I would use tissue paper, or how it would help.



apparently if you just put it under the cap it makes it not come off


----------



## Future Cuber (Jul 28, 2014)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I do not understand How I would use tissue paper, or how it would help.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWId2NQm0n0
You'l understand..


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jul 28, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWId2NQm0n0
> You'l understand..



Thank you. The paper I had was too thick. I'm going to try glueing it once more. I think I need to sand the edges down on the caps slightly so they do not rub against other pieces as much too.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 4, 2021)

10461394944000 said:


> you cant tension a v cube 7 unless you make a tensionable core which you probably didnt



There's no way to adjust the tension? I can barely turn it. 

My V Cube 3, 4, and 6 turn very smooth and easily. My V Cube 5 and 7 barely turn at all and are sort of miserable to do a solve on. I'd like to loosen them up if I can.... somehow. I was hoping it had adjustable tension screws under the center caps.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 4, 2021)

BuMp


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 4, 2021)

Flame838 said:


> My V-Cube 7 center caps keep falling off when solving is this normal? Also should I glue the center cap or just leave it in case I needed to take it off?


I would just get a new 7x7


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 4, 2021)

bummer. I actually have a lot of 7x7's (the shengshou is probably my favorite), but I was hoping there was something I could do for V-Cube 7.

I just ordered the VCube 8 and I hope it's loose like my VC 6x6, 4x4 and 3x3.

the 5x5 and 7x7 are so tight they're basically unusable. Which sucks.


----------

